# Ugly mutts!!!



## MikeCurtin (Nov 26, 2009)

Here's a couple for your viewing pleasure. 75% Jungle Jaguars. 















:| Be gentle.


----------



## deebo (Nov 26, 2009)

really like the look of jigsaw......

cheers,
dave


----------



## larks (Nov 26, 2009)

They are both stunning but I really really like jigsaw.


----------



## ravan (Nov 26, 2009)

wow! very nice


----------



## James..94 (Nov 26, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## Pythons Rule (Nov 26, 2009)

yummy


----------



## MikeCurtin (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks! There has been another animal similar to Jigsaw produced by Paul Harris. No telling if this is inheritable at this point, but I'm looking forward to the future.


----------



## jasonryles810 (Nov 26, 2009)

heres a couple poor photos of some nice animals


----------



## jasonryles810 (Nov 26, 2009)

i would be very interested to see the siblings and parents to these great looking animals, there is still so much about morelia genetics we just dont know yet


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 26, 2009)

I cant see the original pics 

Jason those animals are lovely!


----------



## serpaint (Nov 26, 2009)

These look stunning! not the level of breeding I'm up to yet but I sit and watch in hope, wonder, intregue and envy. Beautiful examples. Wow.


----------



## MikeCurtin (Nov 27, 2009)

Here's a shot of the parents. 50% Jungle Jag sire with a high yellow Jungle girl.


----------



## MikeCurtin (Nov 27, 2009)

On another note, like fater, like son. The sire to this clutch was only 18 months old when he bred for the first time.....here's what Jigsaw was doing this morning. 






He's locked up with his paternal aunt to see if I can reproduce the aberrant pattern he displays. Fingers crossed!


----------



## jamesf55 (Nov 27, 2009)

very nice snakes, they look amazing, but I prefer more black then yellow on jungles. lol at the pic above my post, looks funny, horny little bugger!


----------



## MikeCurtin (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice animals, Jason....I'll see what I can do to dig up some shots of more siblings to this clutch.


----------



## jasonryles810 (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks mike they are very impressive. Do you have any zebras?


----------



## MikeCurtin (Nov 27, 2009)

jamesf55 said:


> very nice snakes, they look amazing, but I prefer more black then yellow on jungles. lol at the pic above my post, looks funny, horny little bugger!


 Yeah, a couple of the guys over here did a high black project a couple years back with some very clean Jungles. When the jag gene is introducd, though, it tends to do away with much of the black pigment.



jasonryles810 said:


> Thanks mike they are very impressive. Do you have any zebras?


 Not yet, Jason.....working on it, though!


----------

